# schöne Erfolgsmeldung !!! Fahndungserfolg



## HD4ever (25. August 2011)

gerade mal gefunden dieser Artikel wo sie mal ne Diebesbande am Arsch bekommen haben !!! 

" Wasserschutzpolizei klärt Diebstahlserie auf "
*#6 
*


----------



## Ködervorkoster (25. August 2011)

*AW: schöne Erfolgsmeldung !!! Fahnungserfolg*

....hoffentlich ermittelt die Polizei jetzt auch noch die "weitere Händlerkette" bis vor den Endkäufer. (Abnehmer / Hehler usw.)
Sonst wächst der Hydra schnell ein neuer Kopf (...äääh, oder ein paar neue Hände). |kopfkrat


----------



## omnimc (25. August 2011)

*AW: schöne Erfolgsmeldung !!! Fahnungserfolg*

das ist doch mal gut zu hören!!
nur schade das bei solchen nachrichten die nationalität nie erwähnt wird.
würde gerne wissen was da an straffen ausgesprochen wird.


----------



## Brikz83 (25. August 2011)

*AW: schöne Erfolgsmeldung !!! Fahnungserfolg*

öhm, warum sollte die Nationalität erwähnt werden? |kopfkrat


----------



## Norbi (25. August 2011)

*AW: schöne Erfolgsmeldung !!! Fahnungserfolg*



Brikz83 schrieb:


> öhm, warum sollte die Nationalität erwähnt werden? |kopfkrat



Stimmt.......jede Nationalität hat Ihre Pappenheimer#h


----------



## omnimc (25. August 2011)

*AW: schöne Erfolgsmeldung !!! Fahnungserfolg*

für die statistik.!!! ist ja scheinbar ähnlich wie beim autoklau.
ist nur meine meinung. aber heiße ware hier an ein kunden zu bringen halte ich für unmöglich. oder würdest du einen motor kaufen ohne papiere? die dinger sind meist immer heiße ware! und motorenklau bei den bootsfahren somit ein beklagtes thema.


----------



## omnimc (25. August 2011)

*AW: schöne Erfolgsmeldung !!! Fahnungserfolg*

wer sein eigentum lieb hat sollte mal über sowas hier nachdenken.  http://cgi.ebay.de/MINI-GPS-TRACKER...DE_GPS_Navigationssysteme&hash=item45fcad515d

ist zwar kein diebstahlschutz aber könnte ein wiederfinden
möglich machen. einfach in die motorabdeckung einbauen 
achtung hitz vom abgas beachten.|wavey:


----------



## zanderman111 (25. August 2011)

*AW: schöne Erfolgsmeldung !!! Fahnungserfolg*

sowas ist wohl der Tropfen auf den heissen Stein...Aber ein Anfang...


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (25. August 2011)

*AW: schöne Erfolgsmeldung !!! Fahnungserfolg*

Ich tippe in diesem Fall auf Deutsche, "wieder auf freiem Fuß" und Wohnsitz auch hier.

@omnimc
an den Mann bringen, ein Problem.

Das denkst aber nur du, bei Ebay und nicht nur dort gibt es Motoren ohne Ende, ohne Papiere, und nicht nur dort.

Mir tun die Jungs eher Leid, sollen die lieber mal die Richtigen Verbrecher jagen, oder habt ihr über die "Verbrecher" und ihre sozialen Hintergründe Informationen? Mich würde es eher freuen wenn die "Richtigen Verbrecher" hinter Gittern wären, FDP Manipulanten, Sauerland etc. bei so kleinen Fischen kann mir das nicht mal ein kleines Lächeln entlocken.


----------



## HD4ever (25. August 2011)

*AW: schöne Erfolgsmeldung !!! Fahnungserfolg*

mich freut die Meldung umsomehr da genau dort mein Boot zu finden ist ! |gr:
wer weiß ob die mein Boot am im Artikel beschriebenen Liegeplatz nicht auch mal besucht hätten ....#c


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (25. August 2011)

*AW: schöne Erfolgsmeldung !!! Fahnungserfolg*



HD4ever schrieb:


> mich freut die Meldung umsomehr da genau dort mein Boot zu finden ist ! |gr:
> wer weiß ob die mein Boot am im Artikel beschriebenen Liegeplatz nicht auch mal besucht hätten ....#c




Ich gebe dir absolut Recht, aber man sollte so was auch richtig einordnen können, und nicht gleich los hämmern.|kopfkrat Ich mag es nicht wenn die kleinen nur büßen.

|wavey:


----------



## omnimc (25. August 2011)

*AW: schöne Erfolgsmeldung !!! Fahnungserfolg*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir absolut Recht, aber man sollte so was auch richtig einordnen können, und nicht gleich los hämmern.|kopfkrat Ich mag es nicht wenn die kleinen nur büßen.
> 
> |wavey:


 

wenn die kleinen büßen müßen??? hallo das hat mit klein nix zu tun das sind kriminelle beweismaterial ist ja gefunden worden mehr als genug.! 
ich gehe ja auch für meine sachen arbeiten.

@ hd so ein  gps gps würde ich dir empfehlen da du ja nicht weißt ob es noch andere besucher gibt|bigeyes


----------



## HD4ever (25. August 2011)

*AW: schöne Erfolgsmeldung !!! Fahnungserfolg*

ja mal sehen .... hab erst vor kurzem mal ne Radkralle fürn Trailer geordert und nen Stahlseil fürs Boot 
kein Profischutz, aber schon schwerer als das Boot mal einfach loszubinden


ich denke das sind auch keine kleinen - wenn die schon extra ne Halle anmieten und da nicht einer, sonden gleich mehrere Motoren/Boote zu finden sind !
gleich Kielholen die Schweinebacken ...


----------



## HD4ever (25. August 2011)

*AW: schöne Erfolgsmeldung !!! Fahnungserfolg*

klasse .... heute mal wieder da gewesen im Sportboothafen ...
mal belanglos mit einem ins Gespräch gekommen - der erzählte dann doch glatt das die genau dort vor ca 4 Wochen seinen 6 PS 4-Tackter geklaut haben #q
und war nicht der einzige Motor dort die letzte Zeit - "angeblich" auch einer von nem Wasserlieger ..... 
war wohl echt nur die Spitze des Eisberges .


----------



## Talbot (25. August 2011)

*AW: schöne Erfolgsmeldung !!! Fahnungserfolg*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir absolut Recht, aber man sollte so was auch richtig einordnen können, und nicht gleich los hämmern.|kopfkrat Ich mag es nicht wenn die kleinen nur büßen.
> 
> |wavey:




Ohne "kleinen" kann es auch keinen "großen" geben, und auch Umgekehrt. Also jeder Fahndungserfolg (ob "oben" oder "unten") ist ein Gewinn.


----------



## Thunfischer (2. November 2012)

*AW: schöne Erfolgsmeldung !!! Fahndungserfolg*

ich bin der meinung das solche individien in das gefängnis müßten. tagessatz bis zur verhandlung in rechnung stellen. solltes zu einer verurteilung kommen, was ich nicht glaube kann die tagessatzrechnung über pfändung eingezogen werden. außerdem sollten die geschädigten ebenfalls noch strafanzeige stellen. ein neumotor, vietakt kosten auch nicht wenig. ein boot mit motor und trailer liegt auch in einem mehrstelligen bereich. in großenbrode hat man in einer nacht fünf motoren geklaut, und keine kleinen 10-20ps


----------



## bacalo (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: schöne Erfolgsmeldung !!! Fahndungserfolg*

Angenehme Erfolgsmeldung:

Zufallserfolg auf der Autobahn
Drei gestohlene, hochwertige Außenbordmotoren sichergestellt.
http://www.main-netz.de/nachrichten/blaulicht/ufr/art2517,2653972


----------



## ulf (30. Juni 2013)

*AW: schöne Erfolgsmeldung !!! Fahndungserfolg*

Hallo

In dem Zusammenhing möchte ich auch nochmal die Gravier-Aktionen der Polizei in Erinnerung rufen. Die windigen Schilder der AB mit der Nummer sind ratz fatz entfernt. Wenn's erst mal so weit ist, ist es sehr schwer die Motoren ihren rechtmäßigen Bestitzern zu zu ordnen. Wenn das nicht gemacht werden kann, muß die Polizei im schlimmsten Fall die Motoren den Dieben zurück geben |uhoh:.

Gruß Ulf


----------

